# 2day storm



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

well they nailed the first storm for snow totals.... but this second storm i think they missed we have about 7inches now and still coming down!! ill have my lot pics up tommorw


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

some more pics of my lots/driveway, now its raining :realmad:


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice pics
i like the truck


----------



## ed39 (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks. its huge! ahah old diamond belt driven setup plows nice 300 dollar craigs list plow cant beat that!


----------

